# Access Problem mit Datentyp



## SirNeo (13. Februar 2002)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe eine fertige Datenbank, bedeutet sie ist in der Entwicklung schon fertig, nun soll ich einen Überlauffehler beheben.

Ein Feld ist bei mir als Währungsfeld definiert, das muss auch so bleiben, leider wird beim rechnen mit den Beträgen anscheinden die Standartlänge des Feldes überschritten. Wie erhöhe ich jetzt die Länge? Geht das überhaupt?

Danke schon einmal im voraus.


----------



## Deemax (13. Februar 2002)

*Datentyp Währung*

Was versuchst du denn in das Währungsfeld zu schreiben?

In der DB-Entwurfsansicht steht das Feld standartmäßig auf DM (Access2000) und die Dezimalstellen werden automatisch ermittelt. Du kannst das aber ändern indem du auf das Format Feld / Dezimalstellenanzeige klickst.


----------



## SirNeo (13. Februar 2002)

Es wird der Wert aus einer Textdatei gelesen, ein gewisser Betrag. Mit dem wird dann hin und her gerechnet, bevor er in die Datenbank gestellt wird. Dabei habe ich Probleme mit den Vorkommastellen, diese wachsen dabei auf über 9 stellen hinaus während des rechnes, das kann ich nicht verhindern, und das erzeugt dann den Überlauffehler.


----------



## SirNeo (14. Februar 2002)

Hat sonst keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Deemax (15. Februar 2002)

*Access*

Deine Vorkommastellen sind größer als 9 . Das ist für Access doch keine Problem. 

Gib doch mal einen Wert der eingetragen wird als Beispiel.


----------



## SirNeo (15. Februar 2002)

900000000000,45234   <Währungsfeld

Habe den schon versucht in Double zusetzten, kommt aber der gleiche Fehler. Jedesmal "Überlauf" und keine weitere Meldung.

Beim rechnen bricht er in dem Moment ab, wenn ich den Betrag mal 100 nehme. Es geht in der Funktion darum die Kommastellen passend zu runden und zu eleminieren, Umrechnung DM > EUR ohne eine Differenz von 1 Cent zu haben.

Nachtrag: Sorry sind doch 12 Stellen, bei drei Nullen weniger bricht er aber auch ab, also bei 900000000,45234


----------

